# storms recorded in Malaga overnight



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Overnight more than 70 cubic metres of rain fell on Malaga. Emergency services received over 200 weather related calls as flash floods were reported and buildings were damaged. Lightning struck over 600 times in Malaga during the night.

The roof gave way at a venue in Los Baños del Carmen during a concert though nobody was injured, and ten cars were swept away on the Paseo Cerrado de Calderon. A homeless shelter was flooded in Ollerias and a section of road was washed away in Calle Flamencos.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Blimey! We got off lightly next door in Cadiz, just a bit of drizzle. 

Is it my imagination or has this winter been worse than usual for violent weather episodes?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, have just seen it on the news. Looked very bad.Roads swept away, a tunnel blocked with rubble, floods...
Una tromba de agua y granizo deja 134 litros en dos horas en Málaga | Andalucía | EL PAÃ�S


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...YJOh1sq2iehbcqdzlYAWMiMixUVihAcogLgRSuKMB&s=1

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I read that the La Marina underground car park in the centre of Málaga was full of water this morning, that will cause some chaos tomorrow if they can't get it drained.

Reports said the severe storm was very localised, which seems to be true (and is very often the case in Spain). We did have some very heavy rain during the night (it woke me up!) but I didn't see any lightning or hear any thunder and there haven't been any reports of flooding or other damage locally. It has been dry since about 9.30 am but very overcast and grey, only 15C when we went down to town to get the paper about midday.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I read that the La Marina underground car park in the centre of Málaga was full of water this morning, that will cause some chaos tomorrow if they can't get it drained.
> 
> Reports said the severe storm was very localised, which seems to be true (and is very often the case in Spain). We did have some very heavy rain during the night (it woke me up!) but I didn't see any lightning or hear any thunder and there haven't been any reports of flooding or other damage locally. It has been dry since about 9.30 am but very overcast and grey, only 15C when we went down to town to get the paper about midday.


 According to friends in Nerja, its very windy and cold today. It rained overnight, but nothing much today

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Blimey! We got off lightly next door in Cadiz, just a bit of drizzle.
> 
> Is it my imagination or has this winter been worse than usual for violent weather episodes?


I'm not sure it has. Every year I seem to remember reading about some extreme weather episode somewhere or other in Spain during the winter. Certainly I remember seeing coverage of much more widespread flooding in the centre of Málaga, a tornado which took the roof off the bus station one year, another year when there was a lot of flooding and people had real trouble getting to the airport to catch flights because the approach roads were shut, those flash floods (somewhere on the East Coast, I think) where a British couple were killed, the really bad flooding in Villanueva de Rosario, a bad storm one September around this area where someone drowned in a flooded garage in Nerja and there was a lot of other damage done, etc.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow! Anyone hurt? Someone I know flew into Malaga yesterday morning.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It even made the headlines of "The Sun" https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/29101...opular-with-brits-is-battered-by-freak-storm/

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

When the Sun reported the massive fire we had in September, & the one a couple of years ago, the headlines were something like 'Benidorm Burns'


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Wow! Anyone hurt? Someone I know flew into Malaga yesterday morning.


Thankfully, I haven't seen any reports of deaths or injuries, just damage to roads, properties, vehicles etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Thankfully, I haven't seen any reports of deaths or injuries, just damage to roads, properties, vehicles etc.


A friend who lives in teh city said that it was all back to normal within less than 24 hours - damage still needing repair, but roads running as usual etc.


----------

